
Astronomers watch a black hole's corona disappear, then reappear - el_duderino
https://news.mit.edu/2020/black-hole-corona-reappear-0716
======
lawlessone
This kinda reminds of when watching a flame from a a gas source, sometimes
where the bottom of the flame starts shifts up and down.

------
DisjointedHunt
If you have a pressure cooker at home, boil some chickpeas for a couple of
whistles, wait 3 minutes, take the cover off, put it back on the stove and
stir fast.

You will see all the steam doing the dance and shooting out like you'd expect
from a black hole.

I'm not sure if only spinning Black Holes have a corona or even static ones
do, that may be an interesting point to ponder.

The chickpeas stew is yum as well after (1 part chickpeas, two parts water) :)

~~~
Fjolsvith
My guess is the black hole was used for an interstellar gate by an alien ship
warping into local space.

------
vortex_ape
Nice introductory TED talk on "How to find black holes" by one of the co-
authors:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Idsj47D719E](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Idsj47D719E)

------
6d6b73
So 2nd wave of corona?

~~~
0x264
Hehehe

